# Auction People: keep your eyes open!



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

That's really say!! What a face though! If anyone see him they are bound to recognize him. 

It's to bad they don't make implantable GPS pet trackers. There were probably be a lot less lost pets in this world. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Same horse I posted earlier...Hope they find him.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry franknbeans! I'm very busy so I don't get to read all the posts. I'm gonna post an update just in case.

He is on net posse here: https://www.netposse.com/view_report.asp?reportid=1953. All the contact info is there.

The man who took him has been identified and has a reputation for this stuff, I guess. Charges are being filed an the former boarder will be questioned.

Several auctions, including Camelot have been notified.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Don't be sorry! Needs to be posted as much as possible. Hoping they find this guy.....


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

What bothers me is not enough word gets around. I live about an hour and a half from roanoke and I have family in roanoke and nobody has heard about this. Me and my husband attend a lot of auctions in VA, TN, NC, and surrounding areas. Most of the time we leave before the horse sales but if we knew we were looking for a specific horse then we would hang around.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I shared the report on my facebook and to several of our "auction friends" so southwest va, tn, and western nc will be watched very closely.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks TooSmexy! Hopefully he is hanging out somewhere and hasn't been shipped out. Lord knows where he could be.

And just to clearify, I was posting to try and help find the horse... My daughter wouldn't leave me alone until I put up the emoticon, not the post! Haha just reread that and figured it could be taken the wrong way.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

im going to a horse auction tommorrow, in eastern VA, but does this horse have any positive ID ? You know how many brown horses with a white blaze there are ? I can look out my window and see 3 that fit that description.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Joe4d, I'd have to say that blaze is very unique looking!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

SlideStop said:


> Joe4d, I'd have to say that blaze is very unique looking!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It looks a little bit like a tornado. And the tornado is over a pond. (His nose.)


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Here is the full report and another picture-maybe that will help.

Report NR001953 - MISSING EQUINE Fortune, VA


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

He has been located!

I don't know details and I don't know if he's safe. I'm trying to find out what happened.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Ya I heard he was found too.  Something about all the help from social media gave the police lots of leads and they found him. He hadn't been released yet as there was still some stuff to go over and such. That's all I know!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Wonderful news!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

It seems this horse has been located- so far, so good. This is directly from the owner's FB page: 
_"Fortune is safe! The police know where he is and have told the people that have him that he can't to be moved till I meet with the commonwealth attorney to go over my paperwork. I can't believe how many shares his picture had and how many leads it generated. Thank you all for your help and support."_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad he was found. Hope he gets back to his owner soon.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Subbing...I'm so glad to hear this and now I would like to hear the whole story.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would post a flier at auction houses in your state. also at tack stores and on craig list.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That is fantastic news! I've seen his picture popping up all over Facebook, so it was definitely circulating.


----------



## Colour my World (Jun 3, 2013)

Have they gotten him back yet?! This is crazy! I hate when ppl steal innocent horses. He's been located right? I hope he's ok!!!!!


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I have no updates for this.

When the located him, they took down the "wanted" picture that had all the replies and updates, so I lost the story. Does anyone have any information?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Slidestop, most vets do implants and have a scanner to read the code.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Slidestop, most vets do implants and have a scanner to read the code.


Yeah, its the implantable ID. My thoughts were more along the line of a GPS type implantable ID, especially if you have a horse who is worth some $$$. They do have one for dogs that attaches to collars already, its probably a matter of time before they can make it implantable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

SlideStop said:


> Yeah, its the implantable ID. My thoughts were more along the line of a GPS type implantable ID, especially if you have a horse who is worth some $$$. They do have one for dogs that attaches to collars already, its probably a matter of time before they can make it implantable.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'd love to have one of those for my horses, honestly. It seems like every time I get on Facebook I'm hearing about another stolen horse....


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

*Roan stallion*

Just recently stolen in the Edmonton Alberta area. White spot on forehead, large snip, two white socks on same side, the off side. He's a reddish roan. May also be a TWH. Pic is on FB altho not sure about finding it. There is a gaited section.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Saddlebag-maybe you would have better visibility with a new thread? Many fols know the horse this thread was for has been found.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Regarding the original horse this thread was about-I messages the owner on fb to confirm and have not heard from her, but according to her fb page she has a trial date of July 9. I was asking if the horse was home....will let you all know if I hear from her.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Ah, my error. The horse is listed on Net Posse and hasn't been removed as yet. Was he stolen or did he go seeking a mare?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

*Update!*

Here is an update from the owner. As most of you know, the horse was found, and initially the owner said she just had to produce paperwork.......well I messaged her on FB and asked what was happening, and here is the answer. Sounds like the system is failing her, and it stinks.

Conversation started Tuesday

9:28am
*Me*
"Is your horse back home? If not, why? All you had to do was produce paperwork, right?"

Today

12:12am
*Owner*
"That's not all I had to do. I gave them the paperwork and the thief claimed that it was all false so now they have to do a handwriting analysis and fingerprint all documents. The handwriting analysis will take a month and then the fingerprinting will be 2 weeks to a month and THEN they can set a court date. In the meantime, I've filed civilly as well and that court date will be July 9th. The thief is now stating that she might own 30% of Fortune, at most, but officials still won't allow him to be moved till after a court decision. He has some medical issues and now he's overdue to see a farrier and there's nothing I can do for him. It's ridiculous. It's also come to light that the thief has been convicted of child neglect in the past and is currently under investigation by cps for child abuse and running an illegal daycare. Convictions of child abuse and child neglect are confidential and only viewable by cps and some court officials. The laws are horrible in all of this."
_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow, I guess the old premise 'possession is 9/10's of the law' actually exists.:shock:

I'm picking up there must be some history between the real owner and the alleged thief???


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Chevaux said:


> Wow, I guess the old premise 'possession is 9/10's of the law' actually exists.:shock:
> 
> I'm picking up there must be some history between the real owner and the alleged thief???


I know that a boarder distracted her friend who was supervising while she was away getting cancer treatment, so that a killbuyer could sneak in and get the horse. Not sure _why_ she wanted the killbuyer to get the horse, though.... Horrible.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

any updates on this?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Any updates? I cant imagine what you're going through right now.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I hope the horse is out of the kill pens. Perhaps the owner can go back to the person she purchased the horse from , and have that person testify, or has she done this ?


----------

